# Struvite Crystals/ High pH on Innova Large Breed Puppy?



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Took Bear (11 week old male) to the vet last night because he wasn't able to get a steady stream of pee going and had a couple accidents in the house which is abnormal for him. The vet said he had lots of struvite crystals and a pH imbalance and that we needed to switch his food from Innova large breed puppy to Royal Canine GSD puppy. I already have the bag of Royal Canine but the ingredients don't look that great...at least not compared to innova. I researched food for so long and thought Innova would be great, is there any other reason he could be having this issue? I hate to change his food on him as he loves the innova! any suggestions?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

First let me say, I'm *NOT* a vet, nor do I play one on TV.

That said, did your vet JUST say to switch kibble or did he/she ask questions about your puppy?

Like do you limit water? Is your puppy required to "hold it" for long periods of time? Did the vet say he also has a urinary tract infection?

Diet CAN contribute to excessive struvite crystals in the urine, BUT it isn't the only possible cause.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for your response Tracy! No, the vet didn't ask a whole lot aside from what I told her about his symptoms. I've started mixing in the Royal Canin since the poor guy needs to be able to pee and that's the only lead I have as of now. I put his water up at 8pm, bed at 10, potty break around 3am and up at 6 with full access to water all day...but now that I think about it 10 hours without water at night sounds way too long. He's just doing so great with no housetraining accidents that giving him extra water scares me.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're open to going raw (you can get prepacked if you don't want to prepare yourself), it may be your best bet. 

Easy To Spot: Struvites Crystals, Urinary Tract Infections, Treatment and Diet

http://ezinearticles.com/?7-Simple-Ways-to-Prevent-Struvite-Crystals-in-Your-Dog&id=1719483


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the article! I didn't know pre-packaged raw food existed!? Is is a lot more expensive?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much water does he drink in a day? Is someone home with him to monitor his water intake?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a GSD that was diagnosed with struvite crystals. My dog was treated for a UTI and was told that I could either switch her food or try to keep her urine more acidic. My dog has a very sensitive tummy and I didn't want to switch her foods since she was doing so well on her current food. I've added plain greek yogurt to her diet. In the yogurt I've been adding Solid Gold Berry Balance. Since I've been doing that...she hasn't had any urinary problems.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Update...it was a UTI that accompanied the crystals that was ultimately the problem. We did switch his food completely so I'm not sure how much that made a difference, but one day I noticed some blood in his urine so another vet prescribed antibiotics and that nipped the problem right in the bud. He's so much more energetic now! Glad he's feeling better, sad he takes it out on my feet/hands/baseboards/etc. haha!


----------

